# my new garage...finally!



## balz

recently we bought this garage, after years of searching...

the facade and my corsa...










work in progress...

toilet/sink facilities










lighting/water




























fresh lick of paint










what i eventually plan to achieve










still have to get the outer ramp revisited tho (my friend's corsa shown)



















wife's corsa inside



















work will continue once my slipped disc will be ok.

cheers for looking.

edit: yes all 3 corsas are black


----------



## mdre83

Looks great, bet you can't wait until it's finished to start working in there.


----------



## hayley1

my bf would love this garage!!! loads of space!!


----------



## amiller

Dream garage by the looks of things


----------



## balz

thanks...looking forward to having it finished!


----------



## markc

Thats bigger than our house,not that i'm jealous or anything!!


----------



## balz

markc said:


> Thats bigger than our house,not that i'm jealous or anything!!




lol


----------



## Purity

Looking nice a classy m8


----------



## balz

thanks


----------



## jonny2112

amiller said:


> Dream garage by the looks of things


 That will be fantastic when it's finished. Great job :thumb:


----------



## PIT

Big space, big of potential


----------



## balz

thanks guys. just had some shelving assembled yesterday.

will update the thread with pics of each progress. want this ready asap


----------



## Turbo R

looks smart


----------



## balz

thanks


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

looks an excellent base!


----------



## balz

TurbochargedJJ said:


> looks an excellent base!


its basically just my garage, however this is an excellent opportunity to wash/detail the car away from dust with the faculty to keep doors wide open whilst doing the shuts and interior.

i just need to buy my first da polisher now to remove light swirls and some buffer trails.

anybody know what grade is opel/vauxhall paint ie soft or medium?

my d!










thanks


----------



## balz

toilet...



















this shelving will be moved to the left side of the pic above (rear part of garage.) should contain tools, spares, vacuum etc etc










just ordered two of these to be the proper storage, incl microfibres, wash mit, polish etc etc










sorry, crappy phone pics...


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

looks quality stuff you're getting there! nice!


----------



## JJ_

Thats sooo cool!! 

The paint on your corsa has zero orange peel! amazing.


----------



## balz

JJ_ said:


> Thats sooo cool!!
> 
> The paint on your corsa has zero orange peel! amazing.


no m8, it has orange peel....


----------



## JJ_

balz said:


> no m8, it has orange peel....


Lol just good photography then !


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Looking great mate, after living in Spain for 5 years in the 90's i know how hard a garage is to get.


----------



## boyasaka

[

work will continue once my slipped disc will be ok. 

cheers for looking.

ouch i know what ya going through ,, i had a emergency micro disectomy on my bottom disk last year , pain b4 op was nothing like i could ever had imagined ,, wouldnt wish it on my worse enemy


----------



## balz

thanks guys.

@ boyasaka...yes, back pain could be really terrible. turned out that i have both slipped disc and sciatica. feeling much better now finally...


----------



## balz

testing the altered ramp!

my mate's d














































garage got a clean and things started to get posted in their places...










couple of small jobs awaiting finishing










got my d in too!




























my old wheels




























cheers


----------



## thehogester

What a fantastic garage space to work in, good find mate!


----------



## balz

thank you


----------



## Guest

Thats a nice garage !! Will look great when its finished !!


----------



## balz

thank you. looking forward!


----------



## Dieni

Nice one there, well done, should be a great garage once finished


----------



## balz

cheers m8!


----------



## VeeDubEuro

god i wish i had a space like that.... 
i dont even have a driveway= got 3 sheds tho-
all full of tools....



VeeDub


----------



## balz

never had one myself before...so im very happy with it!


----------



## balz

hanging cupboards ready....


----------



## WnemOne

Very nice place !!!!


----------



## balz

thank you


----------



## balz

the ever growing collection...



















got myself a da finally










pics from the last detail (by hand.)


----------



## Keir

lol as good as this it does look like you've put a car in a flat.


----------



## Kev_mk3

cracking place there


----------



## balz

thanks guys. real happy with it


----------



## North east Car Care

Top class detailing cave matey


----------



## uzi-blue

Loving the garage. Great job :thumb:


----------



## balz

thanks peeps.


----------



## Babalu826

That is every detailers dream to have a garage like that. Congrats. Nice finishing shot of your car, looks awesome.


----------



## Jimmy The Saint

Your garage is fitted out nicer than my flat! :lol:

Both garage and car looking fantastic mate. Great job :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01

Looks really good mate.


----------



## balz

thank you for the nice comments.


----------



## Griffy

Your Corsa looks awesome...well done on that level of finish :thumb: and you must be the envy of all your mates with a garage like that :doublesho

Whereabouts in Malta are you? I visited there a few years back ( I still have some family there ) and absolutly love the place :thumb:


----------



## balz

Griffy said:


> Your Corsa looks awesome...well done on that level of finish :thumb: and you must be the envy of all your mates with a garage like that :doublesho
> 
> Whereabouts in Malta are you? I visited there a few years back ( I still have some family there ) and absolutly love the place :thumb:


thanks mate. south of the island, quite close to the airport.


----------



## balz

small but cool update...made a 5 foot painting inspired by valentino rossi and hung it on one of the walls.


----------



## [email protected]

Beauty painting! What have you done to the floor?


----------



## balz

thanks.

just left the floor as it was for now


----------



## xonxon

Nice garage bud


----------



## AlexEvansCapri

what a garage! I think i would end up living in there never to be seen again!


----------



## N8KOW

This is great, any finishing pics?


----------



## balz

latest addition to the garage has been this corsa opc. had it for 14 months now and the black one is now owned by my wife.


----------



## jenks

Not many of us can snow foam inside our garage!


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Wow, lovely. 

Just seen this thread, this is a dream. How cool would it be to foam in your garage? I'd clean my car every other day then! :thumb:


----------



## balz

always wash the car with the doors and windows closed to minimise dust particles etc...also decided to wash it every 2 months (as opposed to weekly on the black corsa.) this is not my daily ride and has never been driven in the rain.

i'm determined to keep the paint spotless.


----------



## adamb87

love the garage and the vxr (opc for you  ) definatley the best and quickest colour. love ours and has really surprised me how much i like it.


----------



## rOtah

Loving the fact that you can and actually do snow foaming and washing inside your garage..  Also the last picture is very stunning, awesome color.. :argie:


----------



## balz

haha thanks!


----------



## balz

my new arrivals 

Metrovac Master Blaster (8hp)
Snow Foam Lance Karcher
Sonus SFX-4 Paint Sealant
Lake Country 3.5" DA Backing Plate
Sonus SFX-2 4" Spot Pad
Sonus SFX-4 4" Spot Pad
Sonus SFX-1 6" Spot Pad
Gtechniq C5 Wheel Armour - 15ml
Gtechniq - G4 Glass Nano Polish
Valet Pro - 5l Advanced Neutral Snow Foam
Collinite No. 845 - Insulator Wax
Collinite 476s - Super Double Coat Wax - 18fl.oz

assorted pics of the ever growing collection!!!


----------

